# Destaques do Evento 15/16 Novembro-06



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 09:17)

_*Chuvas provocam dezenas de inundações em Lisboa
Sapadores Bombeiros registaram ainda três quedas de árvores durante a tarde *
O mau tempo que afecta o país provocou hoje à tarde dezenas de inundações e algumas quedas de árvores em Lisboa, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros. 

Entre as 15:30 e as 17:15, a forte chuvada que se fez sentir na capital levou os bombeiros a acorrer a mais de setenta chamadas, principalmente relativas a inundações. 

As zonas mais afectadas foram Belém, Alcântara, Junqueira e Alto do Lumiar, acrescentou a mesma fonte, que explicou que a chuva forte fez transbordar as condutas de águas pluviais e formou grandes lençóis de água, fazendo a água entrar em residências e estabelecimentos. 

Contactada pela agência Lusa, a Divisão de Trânsito da PSP informou que, apesar do mau tempo, não se verificaram acidentes graves ou em número superior ao normal para a hora do dia.
_


_*Chuva intensa provoca inundações no distrito de Leiria 
Concelho da Marinha Grande é o mais atingido, informam os bombeiros *

A forte chuva que tem caído na região de Leiria nas últimas horas provocou já alguns casos de inundação, principalmente no concelho da Marinha Grande, informaram os bombeiros. 

Segundo fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), as inundações registaram-se a partir das 17:00, tendo os bombeiros sido chamados para quatro situações na Marinha Grande, uma em S. Martinho do Porto e outra em Peniche. 

Nenhuma das situações atingiu proporções de gravidade, acrescentou a mesma fonte.
_

in Diário de Notícias
_____________________________________


_*O mau tempo que ontem assolou o País provocou, pelos menos, dois feridos ligeiros, cinco desalojados, 239 inundações, 66 quedas de árvores e o corte de várias estradas em sete distritos. Os dados referem-se às ocorrências registadas pelo Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil até às 20h35.*






Chuva inundou várias ruas em Lisboa, como a Praça de Espanha

As situações mais graves ocorreram em Camarate e na zona de Sacavém, onde o vento arrancou os telhados de algumas habitações e provocou ferimentos em duas pessoas. 

Houve desalojados no distrito de Lisboa e no de Faro, onde, em Albufeira, três pessoas ficaram sem casa devido à queda parcial do telhado.

As maiores chuvadas regisram-se, porém, em Lisboa, com 17,8 litros por metro quadrado, entre as 15h00 e as 16h00.

O dia de temporal atingiu, no entanto, todo o continente, pelo que 16 dos 18 distritos estiveram em alerta amarelo, o segundo mais grave numa escala de quatro. O mau tempo deverá manter-se até ao final da manhã de hoje.

As fortes chuvadas foram responsáveis por 217 inundações na Grande Lisboa. Segundo fonte do Regimento Sapadores de Bombeiros, na hora de maior intensidade da chuva receberam 90 chamadas de pedidos de auxílio. Registaram ainda a queda de quatro árvores, tendo uma delas destruído um automóvel em Benfica. Ao longo do dia, várias estradas estiveram cortadas ao trânsito.

O mau tempo obrigou ao realojamento de uma família residente na Rua da Praia de Pedrouços, em Algés. Também em Camarate (Loures), uma habitação precária ficou sem telhado, o que provocou um ferido ligeiro e dois desalojados. 

A forte agitação marítima levou a que um barco de turismo encalhasse junto ao Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos, em Paço d’Arcos, e perto do Casino Estoril seis árvores foram derrubadas pelo vento, danificando uma viatura. 

O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil alerta as populações para medidas de autoprotecção, como desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas e cuidados redobrados a conduzir.

A precipitação verificada ontem resultou da passagem de um sistema frontal de forte actividade. Para hoje à tarde, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê uma melhoria do tempo, com a chuva forte a dar lugar a aguaceiros, em geral fracos. A temperatura deverá descer e o vento enfraquecerá gradualmente.

NEVE PARA HOJE

As previsões apontam para a possibilidade de ocorrência de neve acima dos 1500 metros de altitude, na noite de hoje. A ocorrência da primeira queda de neve deste Outono resulta da conjugação da possibilidade de aguaceiros com a baixa de temperaturas que, na Serra da Estrela, deverá atingir a mínima de 1º, Guarda 2º e Bragança 2º. 

CASTELO DE BODE À BEIRA DO LIMITE

A forte precipitação registada na Região Centro obrigou ontem à realização de descargas controladas na Barragem de Castelo de Bode, cuja capacidade atinge o limite. 

O temporal contou ainda com a ocorrência de rajadas de vento na ordem dos 90 km/h. A agitação marítima provocada pelo vento resultou em vagas de quatro metros. No porto de Setúbal, o temporal foi fortemente sentido. 

No Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria, até às 19h00, foram registadas cinco inundações em Peniche, S. Martinho do Porto e Marinha Grande, tendo os bombeiros sido chamados para resolver pequenas inundações e quedas de árvore. De resto, o Cabo Carvoeiro foi o segundo local do País onde mais choveu, com precipitação de 12 litros por metro quadrado, entre as 15h00 e as 16h00. No distrito de Coimbra houve três inundações na Figueira da Foz e Coimbra, enquanto em Santarém o CDOS deu conta de duas quedas de árvores e cinco inundações. 

SABER MAIS

CHUVA ATÉ 24

As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia indicam possibilidade de chuva até sexta-feira, embora com menor intensidade do que a verificada ontem. Segundo o canal meteorológico The Weather Channel, o mau tempo continuará até dia 24.

RIBATEJO EM ALERTA

O Plano de Cheias no seu nível de alerta mais baixo (Azul) foi ontem accionado no Ribatejo, perante as previsões meteorológicas para esta manhã. O comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Constância, Adelino Gomes, adiantou ontem que os efectivos estão de prevenção.

ALQUEVA A SUBIR

O nível da albufeira da barragem do Alqueva subiu desde Setembro três metros, atingindo agora 146,8 metros, de uma cota máxima de 152. Valor recorde é de Junho de 2004, com 148,5 metros._

in Correio da Manhã


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 09:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> _*
> 
> A forte precipitação registada na Região Centro obrigou ontem à realização de descargas controladas na Barragem de Castelo de Bode, cuja capacidade atinge o limite.
> 
> ...


_*

Este ano, até é preciso fazer descargas, tanta falta que fazia esta água no ano anterior...*_


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 11:06)

Boas,

Ontem à noite por volta das 23:30 ia levar os meu pais a casa depois de um aniversário e qual o meu espanto de ver a rua completamente alagada e com uma torrente de cerca de palmo e meio aa inundar a rotunda da A29 junto a canelas, não levava a máquina   , pq nem me apercebi da situação 

Fico contente por não ter sido mais grave, mas mais vale prevenir do que remediar  e penso que o IM jogou no Euromilhões ou ficaram na expectativa apostando nas probabilidades....


----------

